# boiling or hot water in roots ON HARVEST DAY??



## Chronhead (Sep 16, 2010)

that what i heard ... its supposed to shock the plant and something like the goodness is sent into the buds on harvest day??

can i get a reply


----------



## KlosetKing (Sep 20, 2010)

usually when i hear things like 'it sends the goodness' or 'energy' in botany write it off as BS.

that being said, ive heard of similar treatments with cold water, dark periods, etcetera so it wouldn't be TOTALLY surprising, just, odd i guess.


----------



## PussymOneyWeed (Sep 20, 2010)

Sighh.how does this get started?


----------



## husalife (Sep 20, 2010)

..... No says I....I'd also have to disagree and call it BS. 

TLC through out the grow is your best bet for better bud.


----------



## mistaphuck (Sep 20, 2010)

no not hot or boiling water, you can try to give it real minimal stress in the last few day by watering it with frigid water and leaving it in the dark, it will respond by increasing in size and resin content by a small percentage.


----------



## AutonomousCannabis (Sep 20, 2010)

I've always heard that you don't wanna water them anymore after 7 days before harvest...if in soil.
Doesnt really seem like watering them right b4 you harvest would make much difference cuz the "warm water" would have the whole mission from the roots to the buds to go through...i wonder how long it takes for the plant to fully quench herself?..think that would extend the drying and curing time and MAYBE increasing the chance of mold and mildew because warm dark climates are perfect for fungi...idk sorry stoned and rambling. :/


----------



## jrinlv (Sep 20, 2010)

OP

More BS my friend, good luck JR


----------



## FrostyWhiteStickyStank (Sep 20, 2010)

This is just another in a LONG series of complete BS "wives tales" to fool inexperianced growers. 



Healthy plants are ALWAYS going to be stronger/better than a stressed plant.


----------



## CrazyBudz (Sep 20, 2010)

play heavy metal music, flush with whiskey and slap ur plants around for best results..


----------



## Unnk (Sep 20, 2010)

i find if i cut the head of a chicken and praise ishtar i get a response on harvest day lol


----------



## robdogg (Sep 20, 2010)

playing music IS actually beneficial to plants. its not so much the music but noise. dont believe it, then check out myth busters


----------



## irieie (Sep 20, 2010)

this is what i do every time i harvest except you left out the best part. if your drink the water after boiling the roots in it you get super high! seriously you should do it!


----------



## Jungle Crown (Sep 20, 2010)

for real root tea would get me all blind


----------



## Chronhead (Sep 20, 2010)

not fuckin one of you understand what i said.....

i said ON HARVEST DAY ITSELF....

im no fuckin retard its just what i heard so i said id check up on this first...

main thing is I ONLY HEARD FROM SOMEONE FUCKING ELSE.....

sorry for the aggression but its like you peeps take me for a retard..


----------



## Chronhead (Sep 20, 2010)

they say it aint good weed if ya dont choke


----------



## bajafox (Sep 20, 2010)

I heard if you donkey punch the bitches they put out more THC?


----------



## plaguedog (Sep 21, 2010)

Might as well drive a nail into the stem while you are at it. lol


----------



## Total Head (Sep 21, 2010)

what you really want to do is water your plants with bongwater man. then when you boil the roots they suck up all the thc from the bongwater. the resulting buds cure aids.


----------



## MeJuana (Sep 21, 2010)

Unnk said:


> i find if i cut the head of a chicken and praise ishtar i get a response on harvest day lol


Yeah from guys driving dark Suburbans right? lol


----------



## conejo (Sep 21, 2010)

First one on the list.

http://www.thisgardenisillegal.com/2006/05/7-deadly-homemade-weed-killers.html


----------



## mistaphuck (Sep 21, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/357669-forced-stress.html


that's a thread I started that's kinda like this one only better


----------



## tidus255 (Sep 21, 2010)

I wouldn't do it... it doesn't even a logical excuse why it would be benefical

I mean the idea that fucking up the ph levels during flush would make it flush better
which was a complete fail

If it has logic to it then I would test it on a few, but wtf is boiling water going to do?


----------



## Chronhead (Sep 21, 2010)

its supposed to shock the plant and something in the roots is shocked up into the buds


----------



## MrMoores (Sep 21, 2010)

water expands when heated and travels faster pushing perhaps... does the circulatory system of a plant have the same fundamentals as a human? pipes carry shit rite? if my feet were put in boiling water would nt my blood pressure rise?
i had to be the one guy trying to justify this i also had to scratch my head for 10 minutes to do so, whereas i can instantly think of a shit load of reason why it would nt work like err.. Hi! your kunna kill the kunt


----------



## orionhcca (Sep 21, 2010)

do the dark period 48-72hrs in the dark...people on here have done experiments and it truly works.


----------



## danno48 (Sep 21, 2010)

I like to twirl around on the floor like Curly from the Stooges, scratch my ass, smell it, then rub it all over the buds. It really makes it "come alive"!


----------



## MrMoores (Sep 21, 2010)

quility info. my bros timer broke and they were in the dark for about 18 hours+ when they were supposed to be 12/12 he said they blew up overnight but this was in like week 5 of flowering, are you talking about this extended dark period just before u harvest or keep lights on for another week or wot ??


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 21, 2010)

I've thrown seeds in a field only to come back to a few nice plants. It needs nothing in the wild.


----------



## jrinlv (Sep 22, 2010)

Chronhead said:


> not fuckin one of you understand what i said.....
> 
> i said ON HARVEST DAY ITSELF....
> 
> ...



No it will only work if you hang the plant upside down _THEN_, dump the boiling water on the roots, that's how you get all the extra THC out of the root, You aren't looking to buy any land right now are you, cheap...........Good luck JR


----------



## MeJuana (Sep 22, 2010)

I was sitting here thinking that the OP is going to do this he is hell bent on it. Then next he is going to tell us how his weed is so much more powerful now and we will have a FAD others will start to cook their MJ at harvest.. But then I was thinking watch boiled MJ roots be the cure for skin cancer or some shit.. LOL


----------



## Total Head (Sep 22, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> I was sitting here thinking that the OP is going to do this he is hell bent on it. Then next he is going to tell us how his weed is so much more powerful now and we will have a FAD others will start to cook their MJ at harvest.. But then I was thinking watch boiled MJ roots be the cure for skin cancer or some shit.. LOL


i already said it cures aids. don't get greedy, now.


----------



## MeJuana (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh man sorry I missed that part!! Sorry you are right I was being greedy


----------



## jrinlv (Sep 23, 2010)

OP no report of how it's going? JR


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 23, 2010)

It's not going to go anywhere. If he boils the roots he might aswell make it a side dish for dinner. That's about all that will be good for.


----------



## jrinlv (Sep 23, 2010)

I just want to see pics and the logic of this..............JR


----------



## stumps (Sep 23, 2010)

I watched a guy dip his roots in boiling water. I could see red vains move up and out to the buds. Now with that said I posted the same ?? and found no body could give a good answer. I tried it. All it did was make the plant go limp. I would say no value boiling roots.


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 23, 2010)

Lol that makes two of us.

There ya go.... the truth shall set you free


----------



## ganjaluvr (Sep 23, 2010)

danno48 said:


> I like to twirl around on the floor like Curly from the Stooges, scratch my ass, smell it, then rub it all over the buds. It really makes it "come alive"!


Hell yeah man, I use to do that shit too!! Thought I was the only one... nice to know I'm not the only one though. 

Also, I use to wind my plants around an aluminum coat hanger.. then hook up my marine battery charger (used to charge my jet skis) and put it on 'QUICK CHARGE' setting.. leave it on there over night.. then the next morning.. I swear to God by the next morning the plants would gain at least 2 feet in height!!! Now that method really brings the plants to 'Life'.


----------



## stumps (Sep 23, 2010)

Ya know, Come to think of it. I was doing mind altering drugs. Might have only thought I saw red vains. It was way before seedless bud.


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 23, 2010)

Stumps, it's all good man. We all have our moments


----------



## MeJuana (Sep 23, 2010)

Theory

Marijuana is a bunch of straws, heat the liquid in the bottom of the straw and you will create pressure. In most cases the plant will fail in the weakest area.. I believe the weakest area in most cases will be the root system itself, so in fact your steam will go no where.. Say though that some pressure got up the main stem and it held, in this case I do believe anything inside the stem will be pressured out to the weakest areas along the stem followed by a very abrupt failure of your entire plant system. You have destroyed ion exchange the plant can't grow now..

Here's the one problem, there's nothing usable to a stoner inside the stem of a Marijuana plant that I am aware of, why the hell do you want to force it all into your buds right before the plant dies?? I mean most of the rest of the community are trying to flush the nutrients out and you are power blasting them into areas of the bud they wouldn't normal be..


----------



## Total Head (Sep 23, 2010)

MeJuana said:


> Theory
> 
> Marijuana is a bunch of straws, heat the liquid in the bottom of the straw and you will create pressure. In most cases the plant will fail in the weakest area.. I believe the weakest area in most cases will be the root system itself, so in fact your steam will go no where.. Say though that some pressure got up the main stem and it held, in this case I do believe anything inside the stem will be pressured out to the weakest areas along the stem followed by a very abrupt failure of your entire plant system. You have destroyed ion exchange the plant can't grow now..
> 
> Here's the one problem, there's nothing usable to a stoner inside the stem of a Marijuana plant that I am aware of, why the hell do you want to force it all into your buds right before the plant dies?? I mean *most of the rest of the community are trying to flush the nutrients out and you are power blasting them into areas of the bud they wouldn't normal be*..


good observation. if that crap was supposed to be in the buds it would be in the buds. there's nothing flowing through the "veins" of the plant just before chop time that can be magically forced into the bud with some boiling water, and if there was, who the hell would want to smoke it? that being said if someone wanted to set up an experiment to see whether the steam made a difference in the drying or cure i would at least take a peek. my money would be on mold issues.


----------



## hardtimetim (Sep 23, 2010)

This is the stupidest shit I've ever read!


----------



## lickalot (Sep 23, 2010)

hope ya get the idea, like the post before mine its a weed?? hence the nicname. shock it, play with it ,sleep with it, its only as good as the strain you grow. but if it helps you sleep at night there a book from the 70's says put a orange peel in with it as its curing. gonna mold but they say blue mold good for ya, ok thats bs no mold good for you period. but again if it helps you sleep at night. try pissing on it, spitting on it, get the idea????


----------



## mistaphuck (Sep 23, 2010)

hey OP, take your Idea and apply it here>>https://www.rollitup.org/groups/r-i-u-research-team.html <<<


----------



## plaguedog (Sep 24, 2010)

Dont forget to hang them up to get more REZZZZZIN while you are at it.......


----------



## xglassstaticx (Sep 25, 2010)

if you hold it buy the stalk and spin it around wont it do the same thing lol sorry


----------



## Chronhead (Sep 25, 2010)

personally nobody actually knows.... all your answers to my thread are theories and nothing to back it up with but without a proper laboratory with scientific anwers nobody knows .... I JUST HEARD OFF SOMEONE... plus you are supposed to use normal water and flush out the nutrients 2 weeks before harvest so the roots could act as couriers with some value in the roots themselves and could be shocked up the stem and into the buds or may be the resin glands who knows ITS JUST A THEORY.....


----------



## Antny420 (Sep 25, 2010)

You should just hang the root system too so it can suck up all "goodness" you speak of for days...haha


----------



## gom (Sep 25, 2010)

In my day we called that a "no shitter" story. Because they always start with. NO SHIT MAN. 

Good luck and peace!


----------



## Crypnotic (Sep 25, 2010)

CrazyBudz said:


> play heavy metal music, flush with whiskey and slap ur plants around for best results..


LMFAO. Thats how I do it with my girl friend and she never complains. lol


----------



## acidbox420 (Sep 25, 2010)

the only thing you can do to make your weed better on harvest day is to trim that shit good lol all these hocus pocus things to do in the last day or 2 is just silly, how long did it take to grow the damn plant you realy think you can do some thing in its last hours of it life to make it better


----------



## Chronhead (Sep 26, 2010)

you never know nobody does


----------



## Chronhead (Sep 26, 2010)

may be your right but may be your wrong ha


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 26, 2010)

CrazyBudz said:


> play heavy metal music, flush with whiskey and slap ur plants around for best results..


 lmfao +rep


----------



## MeJuana (Sep 27, 2010)

acidbox420 said:


> the only thing you can do to make your weed better on harvest day is to trim that shit good lol all these hocus pocus things to do in the last day or 2 is just silly, how long did it take to grow the damn plant you realy think you can do some thing in its last hours of it life to make it better


The magic is in the trimming!! Spill it man what is the trick!!!  They say it is the 24/0 lights, but I know now it is the trimming and I am watching you acidbox!  Fuggin magic hoarder... lol

*Fox News - Deadly Marijuana 200 times stronger than normal Marijuana
*(technically that would be 1% x 200 = 200% but whatever who needs math.. Or if you used todays weed 15-20% pure x 200 lol)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcPF59CoGvs&feature=fvw


----------



## Youngling (Sep 28, 2010)

I hear that if you fly a kite upside down on a water slide made of jello you'll have a higher sperm count, I mean produce 261% more cookie crips. I mean buds.


----------



## Chronhead (Oct 3, 2010)

whats this about deadly marijuana ?


----------



## JayTrinity (Oct 3, 2010)

some old hippy said he puts a bag over the plant till it thinks it is dying then puts lemon juice or lemonade and it sucks up all the juice into the buds.

Id not even begin to know what he was talking about but he said he used beer, soda, grape cool aid...


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 3, 2010)

If these kinds of "special" cures were really that good, everyone would be doing it as a matter of course. I'm 60, by the way, and I started growing in 1985. I've done the root-boil, the water cure, the sun-cure, and many other things that are too foolish to name. The tried-and-true methods- the common advice on the forums- have endured because they work; you should handle the majority of your crop that way. If you want to try some esoteric methods just use enough weed to give it a fair shot, then you can compare.
Remember, when you chop the plant all the resin is in the trichomes. You will not get more resin to "go" to the trichs because the resin doesn't exist somewhere else. What you do after harvest is all about flavor and smoothness in the finished product.

edit: post #420!


----------



## JeffreyK (Oct 4, 2010)

Maybe if you cut a chickens head off in front of your plants, it would make it cry THC tears.... LOL
I've researched putting the roots in boiling water....yes, its BS


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Oct 4, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> Hell yeah man, I use to do that shit too!! Thought I was the only one... nice to know I'm not the only one though.
> 
> Also, I use to wind my plants around an aluminum coat hanger.. then hook up my marine battery charger (used to charge my jet skis) and put it on 'QUICK CHARGE' setting.. leave it on there over night.. then the next morning.. I swear to God by the next morning the plants would gain at least 2 feet in height!!! Now that method really brings the plants to 'Life'.


Now we are getting some where. I like to twirl around on the floor like Curly from the Stooges, naked with an aluminum coat hanger wraped around my junk.. then hook up my marine battery charger (used to charge my jet skis) and put it on 'QUICK CHARGE' setting.. leave it on there over night, I have no clue what it does for my plants, Bu i really get off.


----------



## Chronhead (Oct 5, 2010)

some of you people are really weird! lol


----------



## NovusSpiritus (Oct 5, 2010)

OMG...anytime I read a post that begins with *"I heard from someone, somewhere..."* I cringe. You are on the INTERNET. Do you have any idea how much info is out there? Why don't you do some research into it so you have the info first hand instead of listening to some idiot spewing old wives tales that hold no value or truth? There are people who dedicate their whole LIVES to botany and horticulture, who write books for our benefit. Why not use all this knowledge and experience to your advantage?


----------

